# Friends alienating me after marriage



## Bjjpurple28 (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi all, I'm new to this site, but I was wondering if anyone here since they got married noticed that their friends started alienating them. I feel like my friends no longer want to hang out with me anymore since I'm married. I haven't changed or anything. I just feel like they have unfairly stereotyped me as a typical boring married man and no longer want to be around me.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

my best friend got really weird even before i married my H. she started getting upset if i wasnt around. we stopped being friends. Most of my guy friends didnt seem to be interested in hanging out anymore either. it was a really hard transition for me.


----------



## nikon (Nov 9, 2009)

Yes, it happened to me too and I really hate it. I used to have lots of guy friends but now they just stay away, and girlfriends think I shouldn't be out partying with them, instead I should stay at home and cook dinner or something. To be honest I wish I never got married. It didn't change much for us but the perception of other people is just annoying. I feel alienated from the rest of the world - and I believe we all need friends - especially when you are married and spend "too much" time with one single person, which can lead to boredom and later even divorce. We need diversity! I guess it gets a lot easier when you have kids and then hang out with other married couples with kids. But it's never the same, is it? It's no more 1-on-1 with your friends, going out with different people, having a laugh, meeting new people. It's hard. I miss my old life a lot!


----------

